# Rescue Success Story <3



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

4 weeks ago tomorrow I brought home my first rescue hedgie, Gus Gus. I lost my first hedgie, Brillo (who I'd had since he was 10 weeks old and was as comfy with me as I was with him), in January and I was absolutely devastated. It took months before I decided I was finally ready to bring another one into my life. I found Gus Gus needing a new home on Craigslist because "he was not what they had hoped he would be" (quoted directly from the former owner). Gus was 6 months old, terrified of everything, and unsocialized; he had obviously not been handled enough, if ever, in the time his previous owners had had him. (He was at least deemed healthy by my vet at his first visit, in which she couldn't actually give as thorough of an exam as she would have liked because he didn't tolerate being handled.) 
In our last 4 weeks together, I've worked with Gus every night, at a painstakingly slow pace; pretty much just bringing him out in his fleece and letting him hang out, to get comfy with me at his own pace. He quickly became comfortable with the idea of investigating his surroundings, and he had no issues playing in his play area with me next to it, however, the first time he ventured over to his wheel and hopped on, he immediately balled up in fear as soon as it started to rock. I left the wheel in his enclosure every night after that, and now he is an active runner  The first time I gave him a bath was the first time I was able to hold him (in my bare hands), as he was so intent on getting out of the water, he had no issues crawling into my hand! Of course, right after I pulled him out of the water he would ball right back up if I tried to hold him. Pretty much the results of my efforts have continued on this same path, with him growing slightly more aware, and comfortable, with my presence as time goes on. He still goes into a tizzy at the slightest movement or noise, but his unballing time has decreased dramatically, and he crawled on me for the first time on the third week! Our biggest breakthrough though, happened tonight! I gave him a bath, and like usual, he was scrambling to crawl into my hands. I would scoop him up, let him sniff around in my hands for a lil bit, then I would put him back in his tub. I did this a few times, and then decided to try and pick him up after I pulled him out of the water for good... And it worked! He balled up, but almost immediately he was unballing and sniffing around my hands! I was able to hold him and have direct interaction with him for at least an hour or so after that! I decided to put him back in his enclosure after that, as I thought that was enough excitement for one night  He still won't take food directly from my hands or allow me to pet him, but I feel that with more time, these too will become things of the past...
Anyways, I have posted a few times on here with questions, but I was so excited about such a big breakthrough that I wanted to share! It's moments like these that keep my motivation going, as patience and strength can wear thin with these huffy guys. My new phrase is now <3 One hedgie step at a time <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay for Gus Gus and you! Reminds me very much of Po' Boy and I. I look forward to reading about you guys' progress


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

The lil steps are the ones that mean the most! And I will certainly post about our progress, as I get all excited when we make a breakthrough and I feel like here is the best place to share


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats! Earning someone's trust takes a while but is soooo rewarding  I also look forward to your updates!


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

New progress report!
Gus has FINALLY taken to the mealworms! He won't eat them out of my hand, but I bought him a deeper ceramic bowl that they can't get out of and he eats them overnight  They did give him pretty bad Mud Butt (his wheel looked as if his butt had exploded all over it the first night!) but I cut him back to 2 or 3 each night in his bowl and his stools returned to normal the next day. Also, he is crawling on me almost everytime I take him out now, and he let me pet him the other night! Granted, it was only on his butt end and for a few short seconds, but I'll take all of the lil steps I can get!
I also remodeled his enclosure  I cut holes into the walls of two storage bins and connected the two with PVC pipe and a coupler, as well as replaced his bedding with fleece liners. I was worried at first that he wouldn't go into the second room (that's where I put his wheel and his litter box), but he does! I'm so happy  I had to remove the pan out from under his CSW because he steps off the wheel as he's running and when his foot hits the litter (yesterday's news) it wakes me up, but I set it in a corner near the wheel and he will go into it to use it. I put some paper towel under the wheel to help catch the runoff. 
And lastly, he is down 11 grams! The vet wanted me to see if I could get him down a lil bit cuz she said he had some "rolls" lol, and I guess just a good diet and regular running did the trick  (I'm pretty sure he didn't have a wheel before he met me) He was 359g, now he's 348 
I'll keep updating with new progress!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little Gus Gus is a doll! I love his furry little "eyebrows!"


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that you have the patience to give Gus Gus a real chance. Every hedgie deserves a good home, even (especially!) the huffy & scared ones. Big hugs to you for being such a wonderful hedgie owner!


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

Gus has FINALLY given in and will take mealies from me! It really is actually a bad thing, cuz this makes me want to give him more than I should, but I absolute love the steps of progress he continues to make everyday. He is also much more comfortable with me as of now. He no longer balls up when I bring him from his enclosure to the living room, and if he does ball up, it's a matter of seconds before he's out. I brought him out for a "photo shoot" the other day, and even though he was angry, he still only quilled up for a max of 2 seconds before he was coming out again  Also, I can have him with me on my lap in the living room with all the hustle and bustle around him, and while he may still ball up with loud noises, the normal noises of our everyday lives don't scare him anymore  he'll come out immediately and begin searching around. 
I had at one point considered getting another hedgehog, but I have decided against it... I think it's in Gus's best interest that he remain my only hedgie for now, because I have him out for at least an hour each night and I feel that if I were to get another one, that would take away from Gus's much needed time. Plus, I love all the progress I've gotten from him, and that makes my heart melt enough <3


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

BrillosMama(RIP) said:


> Gus has FINALLY given in and will take mealies from me! It really is actually a bad thing, cuz this makes me want to give him more than I should, but I absolute love the steps of progress he continues to make everyday. He is also much more comfortable with me as of now. He no longer balls up when I bring him from his enclosure to the living room, and if he does ball up, it's a matter of seconds before he's out. I brought him out for a "photo shoot" the other day, and even though he was angry, he still only quilled up for a max of 2 seconds before he was coming out again  Also, I can have him with me on my lap in the living room with all the hustle and bustle around him, and while he may still ball up with loud noises, the normal noises of our everyday lives don't scare him anymore  he'll come out immediately and begin searching around.
> I had at one point considered getting another hedgehog, but I have decided against it... I think it's in Gus's best interest that he remain my only hedgie for now, because I have him out for at least an hour each night and I feel that if I were to get another one, that would take away from Gus's much needed time. Plus, I love all the progress I've gotten from him, and that makes my heart melt enough <3


First of I just wanted to say congrats! Earning a new friends trust and making process (even if it's small) is a big thing! I agree with you that the smallest of steps are the ones I appreciate the most. It's wonderful see such a beautiful success story with a happy ending.  I believe that every Hedgie deserves a loving home and it's nice to see that you are providing one.  I got my little Penelope only a little while ago, from a pet store that was closing down (I suppose you could call her my little rescue of some sorts) and had she not found a home she was at risk of getting put down. Purchasing Penelope (Though I despise the thought of mass breeding and mills) was one of the best decisions I've ever made.

Giving an animal a second chance is one of the most rewarding experiences and I'm proud to be apart of it, as I'm sure you are too!


----------



## BrillosMama(RIP) (Apr 25, 2012)

I am just as proud to be apart of it as you are, that is true! I am torn when it comes to purchasing hedgies from breeders, because while MOST of the breeders here in Colorado seem to be doing it for the love of the hedgie, and not for monetary gain, there have been a few I have found on CL and one I visited that I fear are producing for the sole purpose of money and not for the love of the animal (I actually turned one in to the State Veterinarian for mass production of numerous animals as well as atrocious conditions). IMO, I generally don't support or agree with pet stores due to morals and treatment of the animals, so I do believe you have indeed rescued Penelope 
Also, I must say, she has the cutest lil face! She is adorable  And congrats to you on rescuing a hedgie in need of a loving home!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the update on Gus! Also thank you for the new pictures of him; he is as adorable as ever.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

BrillosMama(RIP) said:


> I am just as proud to be apart of it as you are, that is true! I am torn when it comes to purchasing hedgies from breeders, because while MOST of the breeders here in Colorado seem to be doing it for the love of the hedgie, and not for monetary gain, there have been a few I have found on CL and one I visited that I fear are producing for the sole purpose of money and not for the love of the animal (I actually turned one in to the State Veterinarian for mass production of numerous animals as well as atrocious conditions). IMO, I generally don't support or agree with pet stores due to morals and treatment of the animals, so I do believe you have indeed rescued Penelope
> Also, I must say, she has the cutest lil face! She is adorable  And congrats to you on rescuing a hedgie in need of a loving home!


Well good for you for turning them over! Unfortunately because there is money to be made there is always going to be people willing to do it for the cash, instead of for the animals welfare and well being.  But, doing what you've done makes a difference and no matter how small it's something to celebrate! 

I must agree with you when it comes to supporting pet stores. MOST of them are only in it for profit, however there are always a few around that do care about the state of their animals (However, because they aren't in it for the money they often close down because they can't afford operating costs) My friend actually got a job at the pet sore that I purchased Penelope from and soon quit after she found out about how they operate. All in all, supporting mass breeding and mills isn't something that I believe anyone wishes to do. However, it's a tough call because every animal deserves a loving home and not to be left in the poor conditions that many pet stores offer. But, by purchasing these animals from the goodness of our hearts we end up giving our money away to these terrible people and then starting over this never ending cycle. 

And thanks, I adore Penelope! Purchasing her was probably one of the best decisions I've ever made I'm so happy to have her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Gus Gus is adorable! Congratulations on bringing him home. It sounds like you're working wonders with him!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand perfectly about how every breakthrough is momentous. Squiggy was a rescue as well, and he was just the most terrified little thing I've ever seen. It was a hurdle to just get him to unball for a minute. I've had him almost a year now and hes a completely different boy than the trembling angry ball of quills I first adopted. So happy to hear about your progress with Gus Gus, hes adorable!  And much kudos to you for taking in a creature in need


----------

